# Turkey becomes apple of the eye of the world health tourism



## th4s (Apr 21, 2007)

Turkey becomes apple of the eye of the world health tourism 
Total of 500 thousand tourists come to Turkey for health tourism annually. Deriving a considerable amount of revenues from millions of tourists every year, Turkey has now become an important country in health tourism as well. A growing number of patients from around the world prefer the private health institutions in Turkey. Surgical operations performed by the world renowned Turkish surgeons with modern methods cost much less than those performed in Europe and the USA. 500 thousand tourists come to Turkey for health tourism every year. 

Many foreign patients prefer the Turkish hospitals in many fields of medicine, including plastic and aesthetic surgery, hair transplantation, eye surgery, in vitro fertilization, open heart surgery, skin diseases, check-up, cancer treatment, otorhinolaryngology, dialysis and cardiovascular surgery, gynecology, tumor operations, brain surgery, orthopedics, and dentistry, on account of their low cost but high quality and technology standards. 

The diagnostic, treatment and surgical operation activities carried out with the same techniques and technologies used in developed countries cost too high in hospitals in other countries than Turkey. For example, the in vitro fertilization treatment costs 15-16 thousand dollars in the USA but only 2.600 dollars in Turkey. The cost of Lasik Eye Surgery ranges between 4.000 and 8.000 Euros in the European countries, while it costs only 600 Euros in Turkey. Turkish physicians make significant achievements in the field of in vitro fertilization. Open heart operations cost 25.000 Euros in European countries, while only 18.000 dollars at A class hospitals in Turkey. These centers in Turkey keep abreast of the developments in the USA and Europe very closely. The superior achievements of the Turkish physicians are also recognized and appreciated throughout the world. 

The patients and their families will not only receive health services physically and mentally, but also make the best use of the historical and tourism potentials in the region. 

The spa and thermal centers in Turkey provide beauty and health with cure methods dating back to the Roman period. 

Thousands of patients from all corners of the world, including the USA, Greece, Germany, the UK, France, Spain, Italy, Holland, Norway, Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Algeria, China, Finland, South Africa South Korea, Iraq, Japan, TRNC, Kuwait, Libya, Egypt, Russia, Turkmenistan, Jordan, United Arab Emirates, and Syria, prefer Turkey for treatment. 

The world will now get to know Turkey with a distinctive tourism potential, i.e. HEALTH TOURISM TURKEY. 

Patients from all around the world will recover their physical and mental health not only through the state-of-the-art technology used by the world renowned Turkish physicians and surgeons, but also with our friendly interest. 

As the famous Turkish poet and philosopher Yunus Emre said, love conceals all deficiencies. 

We wish the patients and their families health and an enjoyable holiday.
Article posted with permission from. www.ourturkislove.com


----------



## tunisia_x (Jun 2, 2007)

*Turkey's health tourism*

Yeah I also heard that Turkey's Korel Group announced in January that it would spend $45.5 million on a spa hotel in Afyon, in western Turkey, which is also known for its thermal baths. Built on a 120,000-square-meter plot, the five-star hotel is expected to deliver a return in five years. Talks between Korel Group and German and Scandinavian health tourism companies are currently underway to draw in European visitors. That Korel Group is already planning for a second spa
hotel is some testimony to the expected returns, according to Minister of tourism Atilla Koc.


------------------
fosamax


----------

